
Moon was formed almost 100M years later than previously thought - QueensGambit
https://www.dlr.de/content/en/articles/news/2020/03/20200710_a-slightly-younger-moon.html
======
QueensGambit
When a Mars-sized protoplanet was destroyed in a collision with the young
Earth, a new body was created from the debris ejected during this catastrophe
– the Moon. The previous assumptions about the formation of the Moon were
based on an age of 4.51 billion years – that, is 85 million years earlier than
the new calculations reveal. [1]

[1]
[https://www.dlr.de/content/en/articles/news/2020/03/20200710...](https://www.dlr.de/content/en/articles/news/2020/03/20200710_a-
slightly-younger-moon.html)

